# هل فكرت يوما أن تشتري وتمتلك منزلا ؟؟



## أبومشعل999 (23 يوليو 2010)

أخي الموظف /أختي الموظفـة​



هل فكرتم يوما أن تمتلكوا منزلا ،،


أختاروا أي منزل تريدونه ،، ونحن نســاعدكم بالتمويل 


لاتــترددوا في الاتصال ،، فالعمــر يجــري ،،

فلاتضيعوا حياتكم في توزيع الأبتسامات وماعندكم بيت ملك

وخلو حكمتكم في الحياة


" أتعـب في صغـرك ترتـاح في كبرك "



** للأتصال : أبومشعل 0555697675 ​
__________________


----------

